# James White speaking at the Founders Conference this week



## king of fools (Sep 23, 2004)

Just in case anyone wants to head up to the Dallas/Ft. Worth area, but Heritage Baptist in Mansfield is holding the Southern Baptist Founders Conference Southwest this week (September 23-25).

Speakers include Dr. James White, Rev. Bob Selph (coordinator for ARBCA), Rev. Leslie Smith, Dr. Fred Malone, Rev. Mitchell Jones, and Drs. Jarrett Downs.

A conference schedule can be found at http://www.reformedbaptist.org.

Lord bless you all


----------



## govols (Sep 24, 2004)

There will be tapes / mp3s I hope.


----------



## king of fools (Sep 24, 2004)

There should be. The previous ARBCA and Founders SW conferences are posted on the website. Lots of good enriching content on there.

Check back in a week or so, if it's going to be a while I'll post here.


----------



## king of fools (Sep 27, 2004)

Here is the sermon that James White delivered from the Heritage Baptist pulpit on this last Lord's Day morning. Also, there is a good message dealing with the Mormon cult as well.

http://65.71.233.194/mp3_hbc/040926am.mp3
http://65.71.233.194/mp3_hbc/040926pm.mp3


----------



## VanVos (Sep 27, 2004)

:thumbup: Awesome stuff, thanks. James White is a great teacher.

VanVos


----------

